# Я.Гаде "Танго ревности" ищу.



## jem (26 Фев 2016)

Ищу ноты цыганского Танго ревности (Жалюзи)  Я.Гаде


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Фев 2016)

____


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (26 Фев 2016)

То же самое


----------



## jem (27 Фев 2016)

Спасибо! Может и для одного инструмента есть у кого транскрипция?


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Фев 2016)

Такого, как конвертировал Григорий именно для одного инструмента у меня нет,в наличии есть значит.проще обработка Ю.Савалова Цыг.танго (Gade)


----------



## sveta4ka (27 Фев 2016)

Для одного инструмента:


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Фев 2016)

sveta4ka/ писал:


> Для одного инструмента:


Довольно оригинальный сервис!Светлана в нотном архиве-же нашего форума, Кузнецов давным  - давно  есть.Я такого еще шарма не встречал!1! А дальше без коментариев и загрузок уже :  ((  11 )).И народ дает стране угля,скачивают аж с браузеров дым идет.Прошу только без обид пожалуйста. С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## sveta4ka (27 Фев 2016)

Может быть - скачала давно, откуда - не помню, помню, что у меня есть, поделиться не жалко, вот те и пожалуйста!


----------



## sveta4ka (27 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане, у кого нибудь есть ноты этого танго для трио: скрипка, аккордеон, ф-но? Поделитесь, если можете. Заранее спасибо.
[email protected]


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Фев 2016)

sveta4ka (27.02.2016, 20:16) писал:


> Уважаемые форумчане, у кого нибудь есть ноты этого танго для трио: скрипка, аккордеон, ф-но?


 А самостоятельно сделать переложение квалификации не хватает?


----------



## grigoriys (28 Фев 2016)

sveta4ka (27.02.2016, 20:16) писал:


> есть ноты этого танго для трио: скрипка, аккордеон, ф-но?


 Есть ноты для струнного квартета. По бедности и недостатку времени (чтобы не заморачиваться с переложением) можно партию 1-й скрипки сыграть на скрипке, 2-й скрипки на аккордеоне, а с альтом и челло справится фо-но. Особенно если это разовый проект.


----------



## sveta4ka (28 Фев 2016)

grigoriys, большое спасибо! Оооочень нравится это произведение, проект, надеюсь, не разовый - для школьно-городских концертов. А где можно ноты посмотреть?


----------



## grigoriys (28 Фев 2016)

Здесь посмотрите:


----------

